# We Need Prayer, Please



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

I really can't get into it too deeply, but it is financial, and it is bad.  James and/or I need a job very badly.  Right now we are down to one drivable car, and I am hoping James can find a good job in which he can use his CADD training.  We have both been out of work for so long.  Meanwhile, I am listing stuff on ebay, and I enter as many sweepstakes as I can each night (I just won $500 but it won't be here for another 8 weeks or so, and it will be gone before it gets here).  Any and all prayers are appreciated.  Thank you so much, in advance.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2009)

You know my prayers are always with you big sister. Take care and have faith.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Barbara! I'm sorry that two of the sweetest people are going through such a tough time!! Something will come in and really soon!! Lots of love and many many hugs to you both!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you Alix, you're a great little sis and a great inspiration to me.  Faith is the one thing we do have.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Oh Barbara! I'm sorry that two of the sweetest people are going through such a tough time!! Something will come in and really soon!! Lots of love and many many hugs to you both!!


Thank you so much Stacy!

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have faith then the rest will come together. Love you both!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

Alix said:


> If you have faith then the rest will come together. Love you both!


We love you guys too!

You too Stacy.    We have such a wonderful family here at DC.  I can't say enough good things about you all!

Barbara


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 28, 2009)

Prayers are going up for you


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 28, 2009)

Prayers and good wishes from our house to yours.

AC


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 28, 2009)

Something will come up soon Barbara, you and James are terrific people. Praying for you! *hugs*


----------



## Toots (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Barbara - I will keep my fingers crossed for you and James.  The scary thing is, so many people are just one paycheck or less away from financial crisis, seems like more and more every day.  I hope you or James find employment soon - I'm sending lots of good vibes your way.  Keep your chin up honey, it will work out.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2009)

We've just begun to crawl our way out of a similar deep, dark hole. 
I will certainly be pulling for you!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  We appreciate it more than you could know.

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Jan 28, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you guys! 


He will provide!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 28, 2009)

Barbara, I had no idea and yet, you had the time to try to comfort me. I am so sorry you are going through your own hardship. I will add you to my prayer list, too.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you deelady and Susan.  

If we can't take the time to comfort and pray for each other, Susan, then we aren't spending our time very well.  I appreciate you taking the time to pray for us, in the midst of your problems (along with everyone else) as well.

Along with wonderful friends, a particular scripture verse has especially helped me get through the last few years.  I don't think I can share it here, but if anyone else is going through tough times and would like it, I can PM it.  Anyone who gets emails from me sees it a lot, as it is my email signature.  

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Barabara. It is a hard time to be looking for work. We have a God who loves us and will provide.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks miniman.  I agree completely.  

Barbara


----------



## attie (Jan 29, 2009)

James' CADD training is a plus Barbara and I to hope things work out for you.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 29, 2009)

Barb, 

How about freelance, work from home cadd jobs?  Does James have the software and computer power to work from home? cadd jobs from home 2009 - Google Search 

This is a Google search I ran. You can also try "mechanical drafing work from home"


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks attie.  Thanks Dave, yes he has considered that but hasn't seen anything about it.  Thanks for the link, I will check it when we get up (Yes, I know it is after 6:30 a.m., but we still just on our way to bed--terrible habit which we need to get out of).

Barbara


----------



## simplicity (Jan 29, 2009)

Prayers for both you and James.  "This too shall pass".  Hang in there!


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 29, 2009)

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers also.  Something good will be coming soon!!!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 29, 2009)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.  As has been said, have faith and the rest will fall into place!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 29, 2009)

Barbara, you and the James (who give so much to others) are among the most deserving people I can imagine...I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time. You've had a challenging year, I know. You are certainly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2009)

Barbara and James, you are both in my prayers.  Hang tight...surely there's an answer in the not too distant future.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

My thoughts, heart and prayers go out to both you and James.


----------



## Dina (Jan 29, 2009)

Barb, My prayers are with you both all the time.  Something will come along soon.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 29, 2009)

Consider it done! Wish I had something extra right now to send you, but I'm having a tough time, too. 

Here's a couple of hugs for the both of you....


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

Barbara, you are both in my prayers.  Things will turn around for you.  Hang in there.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 29, 2009)

Prayers on the way! Have faith and know that you are being taken care of )


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

Hang in there, things always have a way of working themselves out.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 29, 2009)

Prayers starting right now!


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 29, 2009)

Consider it done and your request will be passed on to others who do this as a ministry.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone.  Thank you for your wonderful PM Toni.

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Jan 29, 2009)

Hang in there Barbara, I was in your position last year-- took a job I hated because we needed money. Even though I hated that job I relaxed and kept sending resumes out, I have now been at the drs office for 6 months and I love it. Something will turn up, Your in my thoughts.


----------



## corazon (Jan 29, 2009)

Thinking of you and James!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 31, 2009)

Best wishes, Barbara, I hope you or James or both are able to find a job soon. This is certainly a tough time right now, but CADD skills are good to have. Take care.


----------



## cara (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope the best for you!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Barbara, as I said on the phone yesterday you and James are always in my prayers and I do understand exactly what you are going through.  Keep the Faith and know that you are loved.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  We appreciate it so much.  Talking to you yesterday was a big help Laurie.  It meant so much to us.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 31, 2009)

Barbara, you know that you and James are always in my thoughts.  I will send good wishes your way.  

Hugs, SC


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you so much SC.  

(I love your avatar!)

Barbara


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

Barbara L, just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and sending good wishes your way right now.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you!  Hey, after we are back on our feet, we will have to get together sometime.  You are just a few hours from us.  

Barbara


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

I will definately be looking forward to that!


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

Just saw this, Barbara, you and James are in my thoughts and prayers. This is such a terrible time to be job-hunting. God bless you both.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Erin.  We appreciate that so much.

Barbara


----------

